# was my drink spiked?



## Liana27 (Sep 16, 2011)

Last night Me and my boyfriend went to a friends place and her cousin was there, he was really dodgy looking and he kept looking at me all the time. He went off to look for someone who sold weed and came back with some. He kept pouring me red wine and I didn't even have that much to drink (less than usual) and within half hour, I became aggressive towards my boyfriend, I could not walk or talk properly and then I started being sick. My boyfriend was offered wine too but he refused. My boyfriend called a taxi and he had to practically carry me to it and then when we got home, I passed out on the sofa and my boyfriend couldn't wake me up. I'm never like that when I'm drunk, I usually handle my drink really well. Now today, I've been feeling sick all day, diarrhea, exhausted and just so ill and not like myself at all and I never feel like this the next day after drinking. I'm just worried I was spiked - my boyfriend thinks I was because I was totally out if character but I don't want to jump to conclusions. Just wanted to know what others thought?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

*Q*

I cant be sure, but i know that i once got like that from red wine. Red wine can trigger weird behaviour, as once i was out with friends and i had like 3 glasses and they had to carry me out of the club, and i cant remember ANYTHING, not even getting home. And im sure i wasnt soiked, as we were the only ones in the club at that time, and once before on red wine i have had the same thing, i fell over and hit my head on the side of a pool table! Not saying you werent spiked for sure, but it may be red wine, sometimes its lethal!


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

wine can sneak up on ya, especially mad dog


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Cassabell said:


> I cant be sure, but i know that i once got like that from red wine. Red wine can trigger weird behaviour, as once i was out with friends and i had like 3 glasses and they had to carry me out of the club, and i cant remember ANYTHING, not even getting home. And im sure i wasnt soiked, as we were the only ones in the club at that time, and once before on red wine i have had the same thing, i fell over and hit my head on the side of a pool table! Not saying you werent spiked for sure, but it may be red wine, sometimes its lethal!


Did you eat before having the wine? I can only see that happening on an empty stomach or if you were taking other medications.


----------



## megancheung (Apr 1, 2012)

Maybe you hadn't eaten enough just.
Double vodka and redbull's are strong drinks, so to have 5 of them could very well mean you went past your limits/hadn't eaten enough so it affected you more.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Are you on medication? Medications can affect how you take and handle alcohol sometimes


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Red wine has a lot of sulfites in it. Even people without sensitivity can get stomach pains, make you dizzy and pukey (and other abdominal reactions :/ ). Can also make you flushed/irritable. Food & Drug Admin. has been really cracking down on the amount some wine-sellers put into bottles for preservation (course that's here in the U.S.). Stick with beer/ale or liquor in the future. It may've only showed itself because you had a cheap bottle this time. Or a brand you hadn't had before that was loaded, and it finally revealed your sensitivity to it. (Note: White wines have even more.)


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

From my personal experience, it does sound like you were "roofied" or whatever they call it. Happened to a girl I know once and a couple of guys I know too actually. The girl let some guy go to the bar and buy her a drink, luckily one of our other friends was there and called me so we could get her out of there. They said she had 2 drinks and was like that, and I've seen her put down a lot more alcohol than that and be fine before. The guys, well I can't remember what happened one time, but the other guy was with a bunch of people and some random guy tried to buy the table a round of drinks (3 girls and 2 guys). My friend said one of the girls didn't want hers and so he drank it, but the guy who bought it wasn't happy about it. He said he assumed it was because he wanted to buy the girls drinks really and not the guys, but after just those two drinks he was falling over at the bar and someone had to take him home. 

Unforutnately there are some sick people out there. Even though I'm a guy and wouldn't be targeted to get slipped something, I still am very cautious at bars with my drinks. I'm even more cautious of any drinks the girls I'm with are drinking (on the rare occasion I make it out to the bar with girls these days). I recommend not accepting drinks from people you don't know very well unless you see them open it right in front of you - and at the bar you need to hold on to your drink the whole time and not leave it sitting unattended - like I said it's sad and disgusting but there are some messed up people out there.


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

I think in situations where other people are pouring you drinks, into unknown glasses, with unknown wine strength, it is hard to judge how much was really consumed. Especially if someone keeps topping you up, it is hard to work out just how much you had. There are all sorts of things that can affect how alcohol affects you. I'd say that there isn't really any evidence that there was foul play, it could just have easily been too much drink.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I do not like wine, last time I drank too much I got really sick.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

you dont state how much you had to drink. i threw a party once and a friend at the time sister was slipped something. she drinks like a fish and only had a small amount of liqs next thing i know she was butt naked in the bathtub unconcious with her cousins who took her to the hospital shortly after that. i say you were slipped something.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yeah, I think you were slipped something.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I have had 2 spiked drinks before both on separate occasions.. both completely different experiences.. the 1st time, I was in and out of conciousness immediately after drinking it, woke up like I was alice in wonderland, only couldnt walk or talk. The affects lasted days after. I was in a fog for about a week. The 2nd time, I ended up sitting in the bottom of a cold shower.. and panicking i couldnt get up or talk - and yell out for help.. lucky someone noticed I was gone for a long time and helped me.. but I was fine after a sleep.. it does sound like something was slipped into your wine as you say it was out of character for you and you couldnt be woken. Its probably too late now but unfortunately there is not much you can do but to tell the doctor incase there is some bad side effects and flush whatever it was out of your system. You could tell the police. But for me, they couldnt do anything. Tip to anyone drinking anything even if its not alcohol.. never EVER let anyone pour you a drink or offer you one without being there to see them make it/open it for you! I just dont drink anymore but when I did I was so stupidly ignorant. Dont let it happen again!


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

If I had to guess I'd say it sounds more like you drank on an empty stomach therefor got drunk much quicker. I've seen some peoples attitudes changing from alcohol like whisky, wine, rum, etc.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Well you drank less than usual, and it's only red wine after all it never does this you.. I'm pretty confident you DID get something slipped... NEVER accept drinks from shady people, super suspicious especially cause also offered to your boyfriend... doesn't sound like you drank much.... crazyy


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Did u smoke weed as well? Just don't drink always protect your self it too easy for someone too put a ativan in your drink.


----------

